# Pflueger reels / rods?????



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Was looking at these reels and rods and thought they were good for the price.
Has anyone got one and can tell me if they are good or bad.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Even though I dont own any my Dad swears by them and has a few of the Contender series for deep reef work from his stinkboat, some of the baitcast combos look ok and the threadline combos look great... I would say the build quality is pretty good and if I wasnt addicted to Penn products so much I would snap some up in a jiffy.

If there good enough for Kim Bain ( What a honey! ) they would be good enough for me, try this link and judge for yourself :

http://www.pflueger.com.au/


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Heya Noboat,

I have a couple of Pflueger Reels.....have not used one of their rods but have seen them in stores and had a bit of a play.....they look nice 

I have no complaints with my reels at all. I have a Pflueger Trion Baitcaster which I first bought to chase Cod, its a couple of years old now, and has been great......

I also have a Pflueger Supreme LP Baitcaster. Beautiful reel, have not used this one as much as I would have liked so far, my Daiwa Sol seems to be the weapon of choice for Bass which is most of my fishing. The Pflueger Supreme was bought for Cod and Barra earlier this year and has not been given a good workout yet. Its a great reel though, 11 ball bearings and super smooth, assuming there are no mechanical failures, no complaints with it either


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Noboat.

I have a couple of dainty little pfleuger eggbeaters. Beautiful reels mate, Never had a problem with them.

also got a Pfleuger 1kg rod. really nice little SP stick.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a pflueger echelon baitcaster and would love to have a fleet of them, great little reel, will be buying a pflueger threadline shortly , great reels


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Noboat, I'm gonna give a different point of view, at least on one reel. Bought the top of the Pflueger line threadline in 4000 size for a surf charter trip last December (sorry can;t remember model name, I am at work). Was spooled with 10kg braid. Now I admit this trip was gonna be a tough test for a reel, as I used it to jig bucktails and throw poppers around coral reef passes and bomboras, and it was used heaps by other guys on the charter who did not seem to want to pump and wind, instead using the reel as a winch. 
Anyway, day 2 of a 12 day charter and the bail spring starts having tantrums. The bail would trip back half way through every second cast _ very dangerous when a treble-armed popper comes straight back at you at a rate of knots. Also very frustrating, lost a chance at a popper caught yellowfin of about 10kgs when bail tripped on my one-chance-at-em cast into boiling school within a reef pass.
Next up the handle became wobbly; loose connection to the body of the reel. Not pleasant when the reel is wobbling all over the place on retrieves.
Then the clicker on the drag went; not vital but annoying (I love the sound of a threadline drag unloading). More than annoying was the drag then becoming sticky (and the drag _ oil soaked washers was one reason I went with this reel, loved the old oiled washer Shakespeare drags ). Lastly by the end of the trip (and I washed reel at least twice a day cause of the ultra-saline tropical environment) there was corrosion starting on several places _ the bubbling up under the paint job type of corrosion).
So there you go. Muist say I was very disappointed. In its defence the fishing was damn hard on a reel (pulling muscular reefies away from their homes in four-five metres of water) as was the environment, but I expected more. Cheers


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Even though I dont own any my Dad swears by them and has a few of the Contender series for deep reef work from his stinkboat, some of the baitcast combos look ok and the threadline combos look great... I would say the build quality is pretty good and if I wasnt addicted to Penn products so much I would snap some up in a jiffy.
> 
> If there good enough for Kim Bain ( What a honey! ) they would be good enough for me, try this link and judge for yourself :
> 
> http://www.pflueger.com.au/


 :lol: I had to check the site out just to see who Kim Bain is! hehehe, almost tempted into somthing pflueger myself :lol:


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i dont own 1 but i havnt heard anything bad about them

Jay


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I've seen the spin & baitcast rods they look like there real 
value for money -+ $100
there light and have nice action. Don't think they have 
FUJI components though.

Mo tackle has Pfluger Trion's (traditional style B'caster) on special in the Jan/March issue.
I bought one for $59 (LEFT HAND)which usualy retails for $160/$180.
they have R hand models on special to but not as cheep $89/$99/$110
in three sizes:46, 56, 66.
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=specials

I've always wanted to get a smallish B'caster and
personaly I hav'nt had much experiance with them exept with the
Abu 7000 but I think I'm ''hooked" :lol:

The trion seems strongly built, the machined body is'nt perfecty smooth
And after being re-aquainted with & humbled by some ostridge/emu size birdsnests (no pic's) 
it consistantly casts like a dream. I'm casting 3/8 0z jig heads, not as light as is possible
with my mate's Daiwa Sol but then I did'nt fork out $360 :wink: 
Ps; first catch was a mullet on a 1/4oz jighead, 3" powerbait :?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a Pflueger Trion 2-5kg Soft Plastics rod. It's caught a heap of fish, and taken a bit of punishment. Still going strong. and I am very impressed with it.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a nice mid size threadline that I like, and I used have a nice ultra light spin setup that was great to use in the yak. Unfortunately they don't float so I don't have it anymore.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> i have a pflueger echelon baitcaster and would love to have a fleet of them, great little reel, will be buying a pflueger threadline shortly , great reels


Great to hear that Baz, just bought one myself. 
I've also owned one of the Criterion combos ($150) for about 2 years and it's a great little set up for light bay and estuary, 2-5Kg stick and about 2500 size reel, I love it, but it's a bit heavy for SPs as it's got fairly heavy duty guides on it.


----------

